# Crown XLS, Mini DSP



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

I read that it has a 12 dB/Octave roll off below 20Hz.

I e-mailed Crown, and they sent me the message below. I asked them if I can use a mini-DSP to counter that roll off.

My concern is: I want my sub to play 16Hz.. If I use Mini-DSP's steepest slope at, for example, 14Hz - should I be safe?



> Frequency wise it will only go down so far, getting below 10HZ you could start getting in the area of trigger the DC/LF circuit which would trigger the amp to go into protect.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

I honestly would look into a different amplifier for sub duties. Behringer Inuke series comes to mind for a cheap performer and it already has dsp built in so no need for a mini dsp.


----------



## icor1031 (Mar 24, 2011)

I already have the crown... :huh:


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

icor1031 said:


> I already have the crown... :huh:


Setting the a notch filter with the mini may work...I was just saying the crown is not that desirable according to the diy'ers over at AVS. Sorry I can not be of more help...


----------

